# New to BBC SO Core and already questions...



## Paulogic (Oct 18, 2021)

So thanks to the 50% off at Spitfire Audio, I bought BBC SO Core.
Although I don't have a modwheel or any other CC- controller available for now, I can try and play
with most instruments and get a feeling what they can do or better what I can do with them.
There seems only a problem with the Timpani. I can play them but they are very silent. Seems they
do not react to velocity. 

I'm using a Casio PX-S1000 and tried with normal velocity settings and hi-res settings. No difference.
Am I missing something here?


----------



## Pier (Oct 18, 2021)

Yeah that's weird. Spitfire instruments typically use the MIDI CC 11 (expression) for instrument dynamics.









MIDI CC Chart for Spitfire Audio Libraries


MIDI CC Channel Name Description 1 Modulation (Dynamics) Allows for fading between dynamic layers on Long patches. 7 Volume The overall volume of the plugin. 10 Pan The overall pan of t...




spitfireaudio.zendesk.com





Maybe you could try to send that from your DAW.


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 18, 2021)

That’s odd. All short note patches control dynamics via velocity and all long note patches via modulation CC1 and expression CC11, where CC1 crossfade between recorded layers and CC11 is a simple volume control on top of that.

I’ve never had any issues with the timpani (or any other instrument). Are you sure you’re getting the correct velocity values from your keybord? What happens if you program directly to the piano roll?


----------



## José Herring (Oct 18, 2021)

As mentioned you shouldn't be having any problem whatsoever.

My initial guess would be that your controller and or DAW isn't transmitting or receiving velocity information properly. Another possibility is that you have the cc11 turned down somehow. I know that the celeste doesn't respond to velocity data if the cc11 is turned up but I don't find that is the case with the timpany.

What is your DAW that you are using? Maybe we can help to debug it


----------



## Kitosch (Oct 19, 2021)

Are we talking timpani hits or rolls? Do you have both vertical sliders in the GUI set to max?


----------



## Paulogic (Oct 19, 2021)

Thx all !

Both vertical sliders are set to max. But very very silent when using Hits (not rolls).
Even not loud at 300% volume settings. Keyboard is transmitting velocity nicely
when I test with other VI's.
I just got a mail, telling me the Mixface won't be available before end this year or
even only at the beginning of 2022. Covid delivery problems still increasing.
So I'm gonna get me an extra keyboard : Keylab essentials 61 (same price as the 49 for the moment)
and then I can do a lot with cc. If not enough or satisfying, I can add a mixface later on.
I'll report back when I have tried with the extra keyb and controllers.


----------



## QuiteAlright (Oct 22, 2021)

I'm having similar issues to you with several short patches... seems like some short patches are glitched or don't have the right velocity response. I'm trying to figure out if there are are steps I can use to reproduce it consistently.


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 22, 2021)

Could you guys list which patches you’re having problems with and also provide a screenshot of the plug-in while playing those patches?


----------



## Paulogic (Oct 24, 2021)

So I finally added a Keylab 49 Essentials to my setup and made the correct CC settings for 3
faders. (for now that is)
CC1, CC 11 and 3rd fader midi learned to the big round knob in BBCSO. Works like a charm,
with only remark that the sliders don't pickup when moving faders. They jump but this seems
to be a known issue with faders/rotary knobs and Cubase or VST's. Even when correctly set in
Cubase and Midi Control Center.

So I still find the HITS are more silent then the others but not as low anymore. Bizarre but
I think it is a Paul problem, not software related. 

When playing several Hits it becomes louder and when hitting a key really hard, they 're fine.
I will need to update my playing technique or use the Keylab on a different velocity setting then
my Privia, to work around my strange fingers.


----------

